# Where did my frogs come from?



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I was given two reticulated auratus by someone I am no longer in contact with. He said he bought them at a show in October of 09. Did anyone vend these frogs anywhere near seattle at that time? I'm just trying to be responsible and keep track of my frogs.


I know this is a total shot in the dark. And I'm not asking anyone to do my work for me, I've googled the hell out of this question already. Just seeing if anyone knows anything.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I was at that show and Im 99 percent sure that LLL reptilwe was the only vendor there with reticulated auratus


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

All the reticulated auratus I have seen have been labeled as being from Taboga Island in Panama. Do you know if they are CB or imports? If they are CB it could be worth asking around to see if anyone in the area works with them, but if they are imports you may be stuck with a best guess.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I was at that show and Im 99 percent sure that LLL reptilwe was the only vendor there with reticulated auratus


Thank you!! I will get in touch with them. (I can't believe you remembered that).



Tony said:


> All the reticulated auratus I have seen have been labeled as being from Taboga Island in Panama. Do you know if they are CB or imports? If they are CB it could be worth asking around to see if anyone in the area works with them, but if they are imports you may be stuck with a best guess.


Unfortunately the guy I got them from didn't really know anything besides their morph and when he purchased them. He was a first time dart buyer.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

ktewell said:


> Thank you!! I will get in touch with them. (I can't believe you remembered that).


If you call them ask for Scott, he handles the PDFs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Im pretty sure the reticulated auratus in the hobby are from Hawaii (which were transplanted frogs from Taboga Island, Panama).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not hard to remember when there were only 3 frog vendors, and Darren doesn't work with those auratus. I actually remember a lot of what lll had there


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Well thanks guys. At least I know who they came from. LLL told me they "don't have any data on specific animals that far back", but that they did sell them.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe well LLL has them again if you wanna ask them
-scotty


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

You mean ask them where their current batch came from? That's not a bad idea.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

There was also another vendor there...can't remember their name...that were selling some auratus. I remember looking at the LLL Reptiles frogs, but I don't recall seing what I would consider Taboga auratus on their table. I remember some Campana-esque frogs there.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

This is off the LLL site, and it looks exactly like my two little guys. I'd post pics of mine for comparison but they're stupid and hide all the time.










I can try to find out who that other vendor was. But I actually don't even know what show we're talking about. Can someone tell me?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I assume the Northwest Captive Breeders Expo in Puyallup a few months ago? I thought that LLL had some Campana and Capira type frogs, but they very well could have had reticulated frogs as well. The problem is that outfits like that (besides the irony of their presence at a show that was supposed to be comprised of CB animals) is that you're most likely not going to get locale info from them...not necessarily because they don't want to give it out, but simply because they don't have or request it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i saw those exact frogs at LLL's table


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty safe bet, then.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

yup just make sure you call and ask someone the dude that is on here doesnt know alot about the frogs exact info you need to get in contact with the warehouse or whatever thats what i had to do to get info on my yellow galacts
-scotty


----------

